# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  5 tiparet antropologjike te qyteterimeve antike dhe Qyteterimi atlanto-ilir

## abica

Nga Andi Bica


Në epokën e rimarrjes së qytetërimit pellazgo-shqiptar, në mijëvjecarin e tretë, kuptimi i qytetrimit dhe kulturës si fenomenologji mjegullohen shpesh me njëra tjetrën duke përzier dhe qytetin si object ku zhvillohet jeta urbane. E njohim veten për të qytetëruar, pa qartësuar kuptimin dhe imazhin e qytetërimit. Të gjithë jemi rritur në të, ekzistojmë dhe i kushtojmë identitetin shoqëror e personal. Qytetrimi, eshtë treguesi që i japim dukurisë që shohim përreth nesh, natyrës dhe struktures së tipit të shoqërisë sonë. Burimi i fjalëve bart shpjegimin e shembujve si civil dhe i civilizuar që rrjedh prej latinishtes civis-qytetar ose me një lidhje si urban dhe urbanizim nga fjala latine urbs-qytet; në termat zyrtare apo shoqerore si politika, policia me prejardhje nga greqishtja polis që përkthehet qytet. Permes rrugëtimit me paskajoren koduese të gjuhëve si dhe legjendave e miteve ilire, qytet dhe qytetërim zbërthehen në rrënjën qy-qe, ajo që braktis vezët në fole të tjera, vajton fatin e vëllait të vrarë, dhe sipas etruskëve simbolizon mbarësinë e mbrojtësen e banesës nga shpirtrat shkatërrues. Vecmas Ku-ltura shpërbëhet në ku-ku kënga e zogut sqepkthyer të natës. Më tej në gegnisht, përkatësisht gjy- me ngjye me ngjyros apo gji- me gjiun e Rozafës në kalanë antike, mur të gjallë , dhe me ku-gu- ngul, me ngul kolona në tempullin e Dijes.

Arkeologët dhe antropologët që prej fundshekullit të 19-të si arkeologet anglosakson ruth Whitehouse dhe John Wilkinson në veprën studimore Ngritja e Qytetërimeve , kanë studiuar shfaqjen e qytetërimit dhe kanë propozuar shumë teori të ndryshme për të llogaritur këtë transformim në shoqërinë njerëzore, ndër to shihen tre përpjekje thelbësore. Përpjekja e pare nga studiuesit Korber dhe Renfreu përqëndrohet në organizimin kompleks. Interpretimi sheh qytetërimin si të ndryshueshëm nga format e tjera të shoqërisë njerëzore jo në lloj por në ndryshimet e brendshme të ndërlikuara. Këto përcaktime kritkohen si dështake në shkëlqimin e pikave kritike në të cilat qytetërimi veçohet prej formave të thjeshta shoqërore.

Përpjekja e dytë mbështet tek puna evolucionare e Ljuis Morganit. Përcaktimi i tij njeh tre gjëndje të brendshme të organizimit shoqëror:

Egërsia(kopeja)

Barbaria( fisi)

Qytetërimi(shteti)

Më e rendësishme shoqëria shtetnore, flet për një strukturë klasore të strategjisë së lartë, një qeverisje e përqendruar dhe një kastë drejtuese profesionale. Rendi dhe kontrolli mbahet nga sistemi ligjor, sistemi shtetëror dhe ushtria, e jo më prej lidhjeve të gjakut.

Përpjekja e tretë e një përkufizimi të qytetërimit izolon një grup karakteristikash për shoqërinë.

Formula më e thjeshtë është zbuluar nga antropologu Amerikan Klajd Klakhohn, që ka propozar për qytetërimet të paktën dy nga këto tre tipare:

1.qytete me më tepër se 5 000 banorë.

2.mbishkrime

3.monumente qendrash të ceremonive

Prehistoriani Gordon Çild identifikon në mënyrë brilante një grup prej dhjetë karakteresh të risistemuar më pas nga arkeologu Çarls Redman në parësore dhe dytësore.

-Rrënoja në qytete -Punë publike monumentale

-Specializim i punës me kohë të plotë -Tregti në largësi të madhe

-Përqendrimi i tepricave Monumenta arti të standartizuara

Strukturë klasore Shkrimi

Organizimi shtetëror Aritmetika, gjeometria dhe astronomia

Të parat janë tipare të organizmit, kurse të dytat tipare të kulturës materiale, të njohura në mbetjet arkeologjike, që plotësojnë ekzistencën e disa ose të gjithave prej tipareve parësore. Aktualisht ngrehinat publike monumentale zakonisht dëshmojnë për një qeveri të organizuar dhe një shoqëri shtetërore të theksuar.

Por duhet të shohim pak tiparet më ndikuese të Qytetërimit para se të analizojmë tërë procesin në detaje. Mund të ndajmë 5 grupe kryesore ; secili i përqendruar në faktorë kyç të ndryshimit.

-UJI-Vaditja

_Ndryshimet në praktikat e mbijetesës.

Praktikat ekonomike, veçanërisht ato të ekonomisë jetike, janë theksuar si faktorë parësorë. Vëmendje e veçante i ështe kushtuar rolit të ujitjes, prej faktit se qytetërimet e hershme janë të lidhura ngushtë me shkallën e vaditjes së tokave bujqësore. Në formën më të zhvilluar të propozuar nga pedagogu Karl Vitfogel, kjo teori njihet si 'hipoteza hidraulike'.Argumentet baze te Vitfogelit janë:

-në kushtet e thatësirës në të cilat qytetërimet dolën në sipërfaqe, fermerët vareshin nga shirat natyrorë dhe kjo qe e pamundur. Me qëllim kultivimin e tokave pjellore, fermerët duhej ta bartnin ujin në fusha. Vaditja në një pjesë të madhe përfshinte planifikimin dhe ndërtimin e kanaleve dhe digave, rregullimin e përdorimit të ujit, mbajtjen në punë te ujitjes( duke pastruar baltën e kanaleve, riparuar prishjet në digat) dhe duke mbrojtur këto ndaj sulmeve. Organizimi i tërë kësaj veprimtarie kërkonte disa tip autoritetesh qëndrore, personeli i të cilëve duke qënë në kontroll të sigurimit të ujit për jetën,

duhet të kishte një pushtet te tmerrshëm.

(figura . Vaditja mund të shndërrojë shkretëtirat shterpë në fusha pjellore, siç shihet në Sudanin Verior)

(fig. . Për qytetërimet e hershme të planeve ranore, lumenjtë shërbyen në shumë raste si si burime për ujitje, sigurues të peshkut dhe rrënjët e lindjes së transportit ujor.Ky reliev asirian I gdhendur, vjen prej Khorsabad në veri të Mesopotamisë, pranë lumit Tigër).

Kjo vuri bazat për daljen në sipërfaqe të qytetërimit në një formë të veçantë; e njohur si despotizmi oriental, karakterizuaqr prej një personi në qendër me autoritet suprem të pushtetit; si në tempullin Sumer apo ne pallatin egjiptian. Prehistoriani

Gordon Çajld gjithashtu mendon se vaditja është me rëndësi. Kështu ai veçon jo vetëm organizimin qendror të nevojshëm për projektet e ujitjes, por dhe prodhimtarinë bujqësore të vaditjes. Pjelloria e fushave të ujitura ishte po aq sa rezervat mund të përdoreshin për të mbështetur tërë kohën punëtorët e krahut në poçeri, metale dhe gurë; ashtu si për specialistët e prodhimit të ushqimit dhe drejtuesit. Specializimi ekonomik është pare shpesh si një tipar kryesor i qytetërimit.

-Trysnia e popullsisë.

Një tjetër grup i madh i teorive e sheh popullsinë me trysninë e vet si lëvizësja parësore në zhvillimin e qytetërimit. Kjo është pjesë e një këndvështrimi më të gjerë , bazuar në parimin se dyndja dhe shpërhapja e popullsisë është një tipar i qëndrueshëm i zhvillimit njerëzor; njëkohshëm përgjegjës për gjithë zhvillimet e mëdha e të shumta.Propozuesi i kësaj pike shikimi tregon faktin se ka një prirje të natyrshme në shpërndarjen e popullsisë kur shtrëngohet sipas ekonomistit Tomas Maltus i fillimit të shek.19-të; nga faktorët e kufizimit të ushqimit të nevojshëm, sëmundjet dhe sulmet natyrore. Kjo prirje ne përmirësimin e luginave ranore, (me toka pjellore dhe fuqinë e lartë prodhuese në bujqësi) lejoi një dyndje të shpejtë dhe masive të popullsisë.Disa besojnë se kjo drejtoi direkt në zhvillimet e reja ekonomike dhe organizimin shoqëror, që kur familjet mbështetën praktikat e mbijetesës dhe mardhëniet fisnore të karakterizuara në klasa të vogla shoqërore e që nuk mund të mbanin bashkësitë e mëdha. Të tjerë përdorin këndvështrimin që rritja e popullsisë në vetvete nuk qe e mjaftueshme

të nxisë shfaqjen e qytetërimit. Këta shtuan noë përbërës tjetër ?konfliktin?


-Konflikti

Luftërat e bëra qenë një faktor i qëndrueshëm në shoqërinë e lashtë dhe mund të kenë luajtur një rol në shfaqjen e qytetërimit në vetvete. Rëndësia e tyre është reflektuar në mitologji si në skenën e një frizi në thesarin sifinian të Delfit, që tregon zotat që përleshen me gjigandët.

Studiuesi amerikan Robert Karneiro, një prej parashtruesve kryesorë të këtij tipari, flet në një hapësirë të kufizuar, ku dyndja në hapësirat fqinje është e mundur për shkak të kushteve përkatëse si mallet, shkretëtirat, detrat apo sepse këto hapësira janë pushtuar nga popuj të tjerë. Rritja në popullsi gjallon konflikt midis grupeve, të cilët janë të detyruar të maten për tokë dhe burime të tjera. Komunitetet do të tentojnë të rriten dhe mbrohen prej sulmeve të jashtme.Udhëheqës do të zgjidhen për luftimet dhe nëse nuk ka sukses, mund të përftojnë më shumë autoritet të përgjithshëm e qëndrestar në bashkësi, noëkohshëm duke u kthyer në një shtresë zotëruese. Popullata e bashkësive të mundura mund të përthithet nga fituesit si klasë e ulët dhe kështu forma e ligjërimi i shoqërisë së shtetit mund të vendoset. Interpretimi marksist i origjinës së qytetërimit, shtron si veçori të fuqishme faktorët ekonomikë, përfshi rritjen bujqësore dhe specializimin e zejeve, por ato gjithashtu percaktojnë konfliktin. Ky nuk është konflikti midis komuniteteve të ndryshme, por konflikti midis klasave, të pasurit me të pa pasurit në dallimin e shpejtë social të një qytetërimi të sapolindur. Në lidhje me këtë pikëpamje sipas studiuesit rus Igor Diakonof, shteti shfaqet si rezultat i konfliktit klasor dhe funksioni i tij është mbajtja e zotërimit nga shtresa sunduese.

----------

